# Insulation Voltage Rating



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Absolutely maybe.


Seriously, it depends on the specific circumstances.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yes sir, Nola, 2005 NEC 300.3(c)(1):thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Absolutely maybe.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it depends on the specific circumstances.


i was curious, it would be for the control wiring for a generator...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> yes sir, Nola, 2005 NEC 300.3(c)(1):thumbup:


It says: "all conductors shall have an insulation rating equal to at least the max. circuit voltage applied to any conductor within the enclosure , cable, r raceway"....

does this mean 150v insulation would be ok to run with 600v insulation as long as the voltage rating does not exceed 150volts on any one conductor?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

from the sounds of the article, all your conductors should have an isulation rating that matches the maximum voltage of any of the conductors in the pipe, etc...so yeah, you are right, it's cool.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> If the voltage rating is the same (600v), can i run low and high voltage in the same conduit?


What do you consider high voltage? IEEE defines high voltage cable as 69,001V-230,000V.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing 277v?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Except... if that raceway heads out to a pool and there are gfi protected conductors mixed with other conductors, then nope then couldn't do it regardless of insulation. There are plenty of other cases like this. Class 1 and Class 2+3 situations come to mind.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

sure, as long as it is 120 and above. t-stat wires are not alowed in with the electrical. Control wires are ok. 120 and 277 ok only if you provide the correct colors for hot and neutral. Ive had a gutter above panels before and it worked out better if the 277/480 and the GFCI outlet was in the same conduit, saved pipe running compared to a little wire


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> sure, as long as it is 120 and above. t-stat wires are not alowed in with the electrical. Control wires are ok. 120 and 277 ok only if you provide the correct colors for hot and neutral. Ive had a gutter above panels before and it worked out better if the 277/480 and the GFCI outlet was in the same conduit, saved pipe running compared to a little wire


 it doesnt have to be 120v and above, you can run 24v in there to if you want. you can run 4-20ma in the same pipe if your cable has the right voltage rating but i wouldnt recomend it.
t-stat wire doesnt have the voltage rating needed.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> it doesnt have to be 120v and above, you can run 24v in there to if you want. you can run 4-20ma in the same pipe if your cable has the right voltage rating but i wouldnt recomend it.
> t-stat wire doesnt have the voltage rating needed.


the t-stat wire i have is class2 with a 150v rating, but it says that you can't run class2 without a barrier anyway.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> sure, as long as it is 120 and above. t-stat wires are not alowed in with the electrical. Control wires are ok. 120 and 277 ok only if you provide the correct colors for hot and neutral. Ive had a gutter above panels before and it worked out better if the 277/480 and the GFCI outlet was in the same conduit, saved pipe running compared to a little wire


excuse the ignorance, but what is considered control wires?...is it b/c the wires are rated at 600v and above?...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> excuse the ignorance, but what is considered control wires?...is it b/c the wires are rated at 600v and above?...


Control wires will either be a class 1,2 or 3 circuit depending on the power supply. Article 725 regulates "class 1, 2, and 3 *remote control*, signaling and power limited circuits."

A Lot of times people associate Article 725 with "low voltage" circuits. That is not necessarily the case. Class 1 circuits can have a voltage of up to 600 volts and have no power limitations. (Take a look at 725.41(A) and (B) 2008 NEC)

Chris


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

raider1 said:


> Control wires will either be a class 1,2 or 3 circuit depending on the power supply. Article 725 regulates "class 1, 2, and 3 *remote control*, signaling and power limited circuits."
> 
> A Lot of times people associate Article 725 with "low voltage" circuits. That is not necessarily the case. Class 1 circuits can have a voltage of up to 600 volts and have no power limitations. (Take a look at 725.41(A) and (B) 2008 NEC)
> 
> Chris


All true, and forgive me if I caused confusion by mentioning class 2 and class 3 wiring mixed with class 1. The NEC does not want induction by conductors of one circuit to cause a machine to start up and possibly injure. (or stop for that matter). There are many instances where the class 2 and 3 wires will carry the same voltage as the class 1, but not always.


----------

